# December 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

Alright, everyone. This will be an easy challenge for most of us. December is usually all about the holidays, Christmas, Kwanzaa, Hanukkah, and whatever other celebrations you take part in. 

























Some of us have a few hectic weeks ahead, getting things ready. Others take the time to put their feet up and enjoy the moments with Havs, family, and friends.

Please submit photos, in this thread, of your Havs that show the spirit of the holidays, what that means to you. 
Are you baking up a storm, shopping, decorating, hosting parties, sending out cards, more shopping... ? :biggrin1:

*Remember to keep posts here limited to this topic. Thank you! *


----------



## mintchip

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## ivyagogo

Here is Gryff with Santa last year:


----------



## Scooter's Family

We're going for a Santa photo on Sunday, I'll post after that.


----------



## Maxmom

Hanging out with friends you may only see once a year!


----------



## LuvCicero

"Mom, I'm making you a to-go cup in your favorite Christmas mug. You are going to shop today at PetSmart aren't you???

View attachment 17346


----------



## mintchip

Dale I love that shot!
PS-I have the same coffee maker and it is great


----------



## Alexa

Marley saying "Merry Stinkin' Christmas" (07)


----------



## Alexa

a little happier on this one


----------



## Alexa

And I feel so on top of things that I actually have our cards done.....

And yes...definitely the same dog, he just turned into a blond <g>


----------



## mintchip

Marley is adorable!
He just didn't want "hat hair"


----------



## Alexa

one more....it's the season to spend time with friends....


----------



## littlebuddy

what beautiful pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lovely photos!


----------



## Sheri

Awww, wonderful photos of dogs, friends, and family!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Poornima

All the pictures are great! The furballs are way too adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjewel

Great photos. I went from smiling to chuckling out loud. Thanks.


----------



## irnfit

Cheating...these are from last year, but I think they're timeless.


----------



## pjewel

Wow Michele, they look so cute. I guess I missed those photos the first time around.


----------



## Maxmom

Beautiful Christmas card, Alexa! You have a beautiful family, too.


----------



## CacheHavs

Oskarka says: "Happy Holidays"


----------



## mintchip

Comet says--


----------



## mintchip

*and Oliver says-----*


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty's favorite fetch toy is this little hedgehog. He just happens to be wearing a Christmas hat.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I tell you, that Dusty has it goin' on!! LOVE, LOVE LOVE his coat and top knot & that cute little brown nose ain't bad either! Merry Christmas Dusty!!


----------



## Julie

Great photos! You guys are on the ball!:bounce:

I haven't even thought much about Christmas yet!ound:

It's nice to see Cicero getting his Momma morning coffee WITHOUT looking like he had a muzzle in it(like Quince).He is very striking Dale!:kiss:


----------



## Julie

Love the photo of Dusty--Vicki is right----she's got it going on!:wink:


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures everyone. Happy Holidays.


----------



## michi715

Great pictures all! Maybe after our Christmakkah party we will have holiday photos of Guapo and Kubrick!


----------



## Lina

Michelle, of course it will!


----------



## imamurph

I love everyones photos!!:whoo:

I am waiting for a sweater that I ordered for Gaberiel and then I can take a pic of him and Sophie in her Christmas dress...


----------



## marjrc

Wow! I love the pictures posted so far. Dale, Cicero is sooo handsome and so helpful too! lol Sally, those are too cute. Michele, it's not cheating if we dont' remember seeing it the first time. ound: Those are great shots! 

Alexa, all your Marley photos are stunning! You are a beautiful family. Oskarka is adorable...... just a little stretched out in that photo, but still adorable! :biggrin1: 

If you see anyone posting new threads with their Christmas pictures, guide them to this one! I figure it will be easier to view one thread than a dozen! :biggrin1:


----------



## arampino

Merry Christmas


----------



## Missy

Have your self a very happy, warm and safe holiday... (these are from last year too.)


----------



## Brady's mom

Love all the pictures! This is Brady's from last year. I haven't worked on this years yet.


----------



## arampino

Yay!!! Mommy put me close now if she would just look away I could sneak in a lick or two!!!:whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero

I love all the pics of the decorated furbabies. I can't wait to see pictures of what they do with wrapped gifts. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Aww love all the santa hats/bows!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwwwwww.. Ashley, can I ask Santa for one of each?? They are toooooooo sweet! 

Loving all the pics. Missy, get going with some new photos, girl! I know you know how! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

Sissy enjoying a time out from playing. She always freezes when
I get out the camera.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

I love all your photos. It gives me lots of ideas and I need lots of practice. Here's my contribution.


----------



## Missy

HAV yourself a very merry Christmas....

View attachment 17493


May your HAV be light... 

View attachment 17497


from now on your troubles will be HAV'D away....


----------



## mintchip

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Jane

I love everyone's photos! What adorable Havs and families!

We are going to try to get our tree tomorrow. Maybe then I'll have a photo to post...

Dale, I just want to sink my hands into Cicero's coat - beautiful!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Jane said:


> I love everyone's photos! What adorable Havs and families!
> 
> We are going to try to get our tree tomorrow. Maybe then I'll have a photo to post...
> 
> Dale, I just want to sink my hands into Cicero's coat - beautiful!!!!


Jane, Thank you...if you promise to have a brush in your hand...I'll let you. :biggrin1:

If I get my tree up soon I'll post my boy again.


----------



## smooter

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lina

Aww, love the tongue!


----------



## Dawna

*Merry Christmas!!*

:bounce:I LOVE CHRISTMAS TIME


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh the weather outside is frightful......


----------



## Missy

ohhh smooter! is your pup Jill or Maggie? I assume you are the other one. Jill your pups are cute in the snow. Dawna how sweet.


----------



## mintchip

Dawna I love your new avatar!


----------



## Diana

Great pictures, I love this time of year! 

Missy, I love those stars/snowflakes? on your tree.

Ok, so here is Teddy in his reindeer and elf gear, lol.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - I am loving all these pictures!! I am hoping to get some soon, but things are crazy here. 
Love my Teddy boy!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty in her favorite place.


----------



## Missy

CA-UTE!!!!


----------



## Lina

Love all the pics!


----------



## marjrc

So many new pictures posted since my last visit to this thread. I love it!! :whoo: Missy, your boys are sooooo handsome and that tree... .lovely! 

I love the tongue on little Maggie - welcome, "smooter". 

Dawna, Jill and Sandi - such beautiful Havs! Smarty looks incredibly comfy in that spot. Love the decor!


----------



## Poornima

smooter said:


> Merry Christmas!


Aww, that's an adorable picture of a very cute furball. I love the wreath over the doggie door. How cute is that!


----------



## Poornima

I loved all the pictures, keep them coming and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

*Obi and Santa*

Here's Obi with Santa.


----------



## Ans

Here is Hiro looking surprised









And say cheese..


----------



## dotndani

I absolutely love all the pics!!


----------



## Julie

:clap2:hoto::clap2:
FABULOUS PHOTOS!!!

Every one is just adorable!


----------



## Maxmom

Max does not trust the Santa cap much. There's no way I could keep it on his head. lol


----------



## Sheri

Awww, Janan, Max is so pretty there on that beaded pillow! (Aren't you afraid he'll eat it, by the way? Ha!) I don't blame him for not trusting the Santa hat, and he did good to let it sit next to him!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Maxmom

He's tried to eat the tag on the pillow and beads on another pillow. He's eaten the head off of a penguin ornament, blooms off my artifical poinsettia, ribbons, anything that is on the floor is free game! lol He loves Christmas!


----------



## micki2much

OMG these are ALL SOOOOO GREAT!!!! Keep em coming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

So, I tried to get a picture of the two boys last night for our holiday card, but no success here. I did get one cute picture of Dugan (minus the scary eyes). Here he is.


----------



## SMARTY

I. love all the photos, keep posting


----------



## Poornima

Lovely photos, everyone! Keep them coming.


----------



## Lina

Awww love Dugan with the Penguin!


----------



## irnfit

Karen, that pic of Dugan and the penguin - he does look a lot like Shelby. I love all the pics.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Linus's First Christmas!*

Please indulge me...my baby's 1st Christmas!

My son (12) right before his school choir concert.









I am not sure if he thinks he is a cute present, or if he is waiting for something to unwrap (read "shred") while I was decorating the tree (obviously artificial due to son's allergies).









I've been good! I've been good! Pick me! I want a present!









My elf-sized Santa's helper.









I LOVE CHRISTMAS TIME!!!!
Karen


----------



## Sheri

I want to pet his tummy! d

Hope the concert went well--your son looks real nice and spiffy.

Sheri


----------



## Maxmom

Daren,

Wonderful pictures! You've got a cutie for a son, too.


----------



## Lina

Karen, that Linus sure is cute!


----------



## marjrc

GREAT photos everyone! Oh, I love that one of your son and Linus, Karen. They look all spiffed up. Cute!

Janan, poor little Max and that bad, bad hat! ound: 

Obi is such a doll, as is Hiro. sigh.... they're just so handsome!


----------



## CacheHavs

_Happy Holidays to all!!
Love Giovanni and the Caché Havanese clan_


----------



## SusanNorm

Have to throw Ozzy and Santa's pics up. Its a bit of cheating because they are from last year but he looks exactly he same this year.










I love that picture. He is probably thinking who is this guy? They match too you can only pick him out by his nose 










That is a proper Santa picture!


----------



## irnfit

Susan and Heather - Great pics!


----------



## marjrc

Susan, what great shots! They do match. Cute! 

Heather, I love that photo. What a handsome Hav you've got there.


----------



## Perugina




----------



## CacheHavs

Perugina,
I love your pictures!!!

Marj,
Thank you for the compliment on our Gio boy. He is turning into quite the little charmer


----------



## mintchip

CacheHavs said:


> Perugina,
> I love your pictures!!!


DITTO!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lina

Perugina, Sophie looks SO beautiful! Love the pics!!!


----------



## pjewel

Perugina,

I love those pictures. Sophie is the best present of all.


----------



## Leeann

I love ALL the christmas pictures, they really put you into the holiday spirit.


----------



## JeanMarie

The Gingerbread Hav!


----------



## Sheri

Wow, JeanMarie, Riley was really good to pose with the Gingerbread man! Impressive! And fun!

Perugina, Sophie is darling--how'd you get her to sit so pretty for several shots?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Maxmom




----------



## Sheri

Max is a good sport! 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Beamer

Here is Beamer Hoiday Greeting from Our Havanese Mag.

Ryan


----------



## Sheri

Awwww, Merry Christmas, Beamer and Ryan!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Maxmom

Wonderful shot of Beamer! Love that tongue.


----------



## CacheHavs

Thought I would ad a couple more pix of my kids


----------



## Mraymo

We finally put up the tree this morning. Here is a picture of Izzy and Rascal (yes I have another dog). You can't really see the tree much but at least you can see the dogs. Happy Holidays. Izzy has on a jingle bell collar too but you can't see it with all the hair. She couldn't stand the ones on her feet. I love everyone's pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family

While looking at the photos I kept thinking, "Oh I love that one, no that one...." They're all wonderful!!!


----------



## Tritia

Scooter's Family said:


> While looking at the photos I kept thinking, "Oh I love that one, no that one...." They're all wonderful!!!


me, too! I wanted to comment on so many! I'll just say they're* all *wonderful!


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:*Oliver and Comet (along with Santa Paws) want to wish everyone the best holiday season ever!!!!!
Happy and healthy 2009 to you and your families*:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

I have said it before, I'm in love with Izzy, Marianne, but I think I've become totally obsessed with her now! She is such a beauty! Omg.

I love little Max and the Gingerbread Man! Soooo darn cute!

Wow, look at Sophie and all of Heather's babies. So many lovely Christmas Havs, everyone! Sally, your boys are adorable as always.


----------



## Jill in Mich

What great photos everyone!

We had the kind of winter day I love.... We took a walk at the nature center, then just hung out at home, then a long walk to the dog park where Cody & Tess made a new Bichon friend and now everyone's crashed in their favorite spot. (Which for Tess requires me to sit on the floor so she can crawl between me and the chair. I'm not very comfortable, but the princess is - which of course is all that matters.)

When we were at the nature center we walked up on 7 deer feeding. We weren't more than 4 feet from them! They didn't even move when the dogs started barking at them. I was so surprised, I forgot to take pictures!:frusty::frusty:

Cody & Tess had all of their toys and bones out at one point today. Here's a picture of Tess: "Mine, all mine." 

And a picture of my usual view. What's that saying? "If you don't lead, the view never changes."


----------



## Lina

I'm loving all these winter and holiday havs! 

Kubrick was way too tired to pose for pictures tonight as he was "helping" us put the tree up and now crashed. I'll try to get some nicer pictures tomorrow or sometime this week. 

Crashed out by the tree


I call this "Le Sigh," LOL!


And our tree... in large size so you can see the ornaments better.


----------



## Sheri

Beautiful tree, sweet Kubrick!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Paige

Great pictures, thanks so much for sharing. I really enjoyed looking at everyones.


----------



## ama0722

I love the holidays and what we do to our pets!

I took some photos today and here is one, Dasher finding out he was named after a reindeer and not the most famous one at that.


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> I love the holidays and what we do to our pets!
> 
> I took some photos today and here is one, *Dasher finding out he was named after a reindeer and not the most famous one at that.*


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound: I have a reindeer too! He thinks he is the famous one! 
PS--He is also a heavenly body with a tail


----------



## ama0722

Sally- that's right! I think Comet needs some antlers too!!!


----------



## Missy

everyone is so cute.


----------



## Jane

I LOVE this thread. All the photos are just great!

Haha, poor Dash -those are pretty big antlers!

Lina, what a beautiful tree. I especially love your star -very delicate! Where did you get it? Don't you love how Havs just have to "help" you with every task around the house?


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> Sally- that's right! I think Comet needs some antlers too!!!


Amanda--Oliver had some as a puppy but I think they hid them from me. I've been looking all over for them. :suspicious:


----------



## Lina

Amanda, LOL. Dasher looks very depressed to have found out that he is not famous after all. 

Jane, thank you! I got the star from Gracious Home. They only exist here in New York, but they do have an online store (gracioushome.com).


----------



## Mraymo

What great pictures. I love your tree Lina, Kubrick does not look happy. I Love the picture of Dasher, he reminds me so much of Izzy in that shot. Great graphics Missy, the boys look so handsome.


----------



## Perugina

This is my favorite thread, kudos to everyone submitting photos! I wish I could get a pic of Sophie with her mouth open, or even with a little tongue...she looks so serious. Although this one almost looks like she is smirking!


----------



## Mraymo

Sophie's beautiful.


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> Sally- that's right! I think Comet needs some antlers too!!!


Amanda they seem to prefer playing Reindeer games ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great photos everyone!!! I'd best get my butt in gear or we'll be on to the next "monthly challenge." I've been so overworked and underpaid and taking too many darn family christmas shots I'm ready to purge...


----------



## judith

i am enjoying all the merry photos!


----------



## ama0722

Sally- Comet is priceless with the antlers underneath his head! I think Dash might be better if it wasn't for the bells. He acts like the bell is what is going to get him. Belle was bad with anything on this year. However, she did sit there for individual pics naked and actually looked at the camera and behaved!


----------



## mintchip

Yes Amanda it has to be that bell :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, Dasher is a hoot! Poor wittle baby.  Love your tree, Lina! I esp. love seeing Kubrick under there, looking beaten down. Guess he can't wait for Santa to come with gifts! 

Sally, those are too funny! Comet looks like he's got udders!! ound:

I love all the pics of Sophie, tongue or no tongue.  Missy, you outdid yourself. That is one awesome photograph!!!! :jaw:

Jill, I just love how you tell your stories. Miss Tess sounds like quite the princess and I love seeing pics of her. She's too sweet looking to be all that prissy! :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo

Sally - Nice pictures of Comet and Oliver. I love Comet's "utters" as Marj put it. Oliver doesn't look very happy.


----------



## Jane

Missy, I love the composition of your Christmas photo! It's a nice way to get the middle of the tree and the ornaments, plus your boys. 

If I have the boys on the floor by the tree, all you see is the ugly tree stand!


----------



## trueblue

Great pictures!! I love them all. Here are a couple of our holiday photos.


----------



## Mraymo

Love the pictures Kim. Your kids are so cute. Nice picture of Crickett too.


----------



## joanwildest

And these were the bloopers... when they don't like something, they don't try to hide it, do they??!


----------



## joanwildest

These are the pictures of Kali and Kiva that made it to the Christmas cards...


----------



## CacheHavs

joanwildest said:


> These are the pictures of Kali and Kiva that made it to the Christmas cards...


Awwe Joan I am so happy to see that you posted your two beautiful girls
I do love their evil looks that they are giving you:evil:


----------



## clubbabalu

Everyone's photos are so much fun to look at.

I finally took our Holiday Card photo of Baba and Desi.










Cheers,
Patti (mom to Babalu and Desi)


----------



## Sheri

Great photos! They DO look much more pleasant in the second set that made it to your cards! I had to laugh at the one on the right in the first set! If looks could wither...!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## mintchip

Mraymo said:


> Sally - Nice pictures of Comet and Oliver. I love Comet's "utters" as Marj put it. Oliver doesn't look very happy.


He prefers the elegant holiday attire :biggrin1: ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Patti, what a beautiful photo! I need some of you to come to my house to get a picture of Tucker for me!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Mraymo

Love the pictures Joan and Patti. I too love the evil looks, to funny.


----------



## Sheri

Ahh, mom, this is undignified! 

Are we done yet?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh my, so many cute pics!


----------



## joanwildest

I agree, Sherri - these costumes don't go over well with them!


----------



## Missy

I am LOVING everyone's holiday-havs.


----------



## Posh's Mom

More wonderful pictures! I really need to get on this...

Kim, your kids are adorable. Love the Hannah Anderson jammies...I always get these for my kids and make them pose in them for our Christmas photo. I wonder how long they'll let me do this?!


----------



## Lina

Missy, you need to post it like this:

[ img ]http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq98/missyfrederick/havahappy.gif[ /img ]

But do it without the spaces between the brackets and the img tag. It will look like this:


----------



## Missy

Yay! Lina thank you!!! I am going to try and do it in the other thread now.


----------



## Missy

FINALLY! (thanks to Lina!!!) Really, Greetings from Jasper & Cash & Me. May all your dreams come true.


----------



## Jane

Oh, I love all the recently posted photos!!!

Haha, it is amazing how expressing their little furry faces are! 

Doesn't seem like too many of them enjoy wearing hats/antlers/etc.!


----------



## Scooter's Family

*Merry Christmas Y'all!*

From Georgia...


----------



## Redorr

*Lola sleeps through Christmas*

I cannot get this kid to get into the spirit. Sleeping next to the tree is her max holiday excitement!


----------



## ama0722

Ann- I love the pillow, what a great prop for your photo! We were going to try and do something southern in our card photo but I didn't come up with ideas. 

Anne- that is precious!


----------



## joanwildest

Everyone's photos are great - I hope someone can put them all in a folder of just Holiday photos once the month is up and everyone has had a chance to submit theirs so we don't have to scroll through so many pages to see them when we go back to look again and again... :becky:

I know these aren't Christmas-y per se, but they definitely fall into the "winter" category.... *It SNOWED in LAS VEGAS today!!!!* That's right folks, you heard right - snow in Las Vegas, Nevada!!! So, my puppies went outside in snow for the _very first time_. Here are the pics. They basically just sniffed around a bit then looked a little confused, like "so, now what exactly are we supposed to do???" :smow:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wow! That's where DH is from, we'll have to call his sister for a chat. Her husband is a Metro policeman and she's CSI so I'll bet they had a busy work day!

Great photos!


----------



## CacheHavs

joanwildest said:


> I know these aren't Christmas-y per se, but they definitely fall into the "winter" category.... *It SNOWED in LAS VEGAS today!!!!* That's right folks, you heard right - snow in Las Vegas, Nevada!!! So, my puppies went outside in snow for the _very first time_. Here are the pics. They basically just sniffed around a bit then looked a little confused, like "so, now what exactly are we supposed to do???" :smow:


I know I talked to you earlier, and I still can not get over these pictures of snow in Las Vegas:jaw: Have my little pocket puppy girls gotten use to the snow yet? Is it still snowing there? It just started snowing again here and boy is it really coming down:smow:

I am ready for summer again enjoy the snow Joan:biggrin1:


----------



## joanwildest

Yeah, people can't drive in the rain here, let alone snow. It's supposed to keep it up off and on until Thursday. I don't know which part of town they live in but I am in the higher elevation area of Summerlin and my friends who worked on the Strip said it just rained there, but I got over 5" and it's still coming down lightly.


----------



## joanwildest

Well, Heather, I finally got them to go to the bathroom in the snow, but they aren't running around and actually playing in it yet. I was out there with them for a good half hour trying to get the snow off the branches of one of my trees (the branches bent to the ground from such heavy snow and were about to break - I lost one tree in the front of the house) so I think with me out there with them getting buried in the snow I was shaking off, made them more comfortable in it...


----------



## Lina

Wow, that's impressive... snow in Las Vegas!


----------



## CacheHavs

You could always send them back here, where they will have to get use to it. Mine just looked at me at first like OMG what is this stuff, but after about 5 mins. they were hauling tush around the yard after each other having a blast:biggrin1: and collecting a lot of snow balls:frusty:


----------



## maryam187

OK, I really do need a better camera. It's so frustrating, the lag, the lighting, the bad focus, yuck...or maybe I just suck


----------



## Sheri

Maryam,
I think that is a beautiful shot! Pablo is really black in his black areas, isn't he? Most of my pictures have yellow eyes, too...but, we know Pablo's eyes aren't that color! He's gorgeous!

Sheri


----------



## Lina

Maryam, except for the eyes, that is a great picture! Look at Pablo's tongue action.


----------



## Missy

yes Pablo is a handsome man...and quite well hung in the tongue department.


----------



## Ans

Hiro Christmas Pictures.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Although from the onset this doesn't look like a "Christmas" photo, I think it pretty much sums up life here during this busy time. This was poor Posh before her bath last night. Look, Mom is so busy she doesn't even have time to get my hair out of my eyes! The green to the right, that is our Christmas tree...


----------



## Lina

LOL, Amy, I love it!


----------



## havapuppy

*Santa pups*

Taken last Christmas...


----------



## Sheri

Posh's Mom said:


> Although from the onset this doesn't look like a "Christmas" photo, I think it pretty much sums up life here during this busy time. This was poor Posh before her bath last night. Look, Mom is so busy she doesn't even have time to get my hair out of my eyes! The green to the right, that is our Christmas tree...


Amy,
Yeah, it sounds like your photo fits your house, how cute. I like some of these candid shots more than the posed one, 'cause you get the real thing!

love it!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Scooter's Family

Posh is adorable!


----------



## Sheri

Okay, the other day when I had Tucker's reindeer antlers my grandkids came over. I just have to share this photo of Tucker and Felicity with their antlers--Tuckers expression says it all! Ha! I have to laugh each time I see it!

Sheri


----------



## Posh's Mom

Sheri that picture is a riot!!! You HAVE to frame that one.


----------



## maryam187

Buahahahahaha, Sheri, that picture is AWESOME, hahahaha


----------



## Laurief

Sheri - you better hang on to that one - you will NEVER see one as precious again!! That is hilarious!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sheri...ound:


----------



## Missy

Sheri, at least Felicity looks happy. such a cute picture.


----------



## Lina

Sheri, LOL, I love that picture!


----------



## Poornima

Lina said:


> Sheri, LOL, I love that picture!


Ditto!


----------



## Poornima

I love this thread. Great pictures and beautiful furballs!


----------



## Maxmom

Great shot, Sheri! What a smirk. ound:


----------



## joanwildest

I love it, Sherri!! Definitely falls into the Christmas Blooper Photos category!


----------



## Paige

That's a contest winner picture, Sheri. You need to find somewhere to enter it. Too Cute.


----------



## mintchip

Paige said:


> That's a contest winner picture, Sheri. You need to find somewhere to enter it. Too Cute.


Ditto!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Thanks, everyone! If laughter is good medicine, I've gotten a good dose today looking at Tucker's picture! I can just hear him saying "Awww, Mom, for crying out loud!!..." Where else could you share something like this and have it be appreciated?!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Jane

Sheri, ound: Tucker is a good sport! Give your boy a big hug for me!


----------



## Missy

Jane! what a great photo. Lincoln looks sooooo relaxed by the light of the tree.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Missy! Tee hee, Paige, that is cute - love the hats!


----------



## Sheri

Jane,
I like your picture of Lincoln--so natural. Nice, relaxing, Holiday shot! It looks like you snuck my Tucker in for a picture, though! Ha! 

Sheri


----------



## imamurph

I haven't been able to get onto the forum much these last few days because like Dale, my SIL is dying of cancer I also have a multitude of other things going on...one of which is a dang computer virus! 

To add to all of this there has been a snow storm that has hit my area...:smow: and I have been rotating four hummingbird feeders for the Anna's Hummingbirds that stay through the winter here.

NOW, I decided that I NEED a forum fix and am just taking a break from all of this STUFF!! :frusty:

Here are some quick photos of Sophie and Gabriel (who need to be groomed!) in their Christmas attire!

As you can see Sophie was not too thrilled with the Santa hatound:


----------



## Sheri

Awww, sweet Sophie! She looks so timid under her pretty hat! And Gabriel looks so confident!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## imamurph

Here are a few quick snow photos..:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Isn't the snow gorgeous! I'm LOVING it! Tucker isn't much fun to have in it, though!
;-)

Sheri


----------



## Lina

Diane, I am so sorry to hear about you DSIL. I will be sending good thoughts your way. :hug:

I do love those pics of Sophie and Gabriel though! Wow, you have a lot of snow!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Diane.. my guys are not much for the hats either.


----------



## Lina

Aww but they look so CUTE in hats!


----------



## Leeann

MONTE & RILEY WISH EVERYONE A HAPPY HOLIDAY.


----------



## Missy

I got a sneak peak...but I still have to say Awwwww-some!


----------



## Jane

Leeann! What an absolutely wonderful holiday photo of your two! Just gorgeous and so professional looking! Wow!


----------



## Maxmom

Leeann, the way you've positioned the chairs, it looks like stage draperies. And your Havs are the stars on stage!


----------



## marjrc

Wow! I can't even begin to name everyone's gorgeous Christmas pictures. What fun to see them all !!!!! Beautiful, beautiful Havs everybody. :whoo:


----------



## joanwildest

Wow, you guys have some really gorgeous pictures - they look professionally done!


----------



## micki2much

OMG these pics are ALL so Beautiful!!!!! Diane - sorry to hear about you SIL - my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I've not had much time for the computer recently.... but wanted to post to the photo challenge and wish you all a very merry Christmas.







and one with my boys... 







I've loved seeing everyone's photos.... just wonderful!


----------



## Redorr

*Chanukah, too!*

Seeing as the festival of lights starts on Sunday...I thought I would share Lola's best friend Lars' holiday outfit. A splendid dradel awaits ol' Lars. Not every dog gets a kippah and prayer shawl.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's adorable and hysterical at the same time!!! So cute!


----------



## Gableshavs

View attachment 18011


Belle (on the left) was my foster baby, HRI found her a perfect home in New Jersey with Mommy Pat and Daddy Frank. She is now living the good life, heck it's really a great life, with her "sister" Cali. She's been a very good girl, always nice and never, ever naughty. "Sandy Paws" I'm sure will leave her lots of treats under the tree. Holiday Kisses to all from Belle.


----------



## Missy

oh Anne that us so cute! that dog is a mensch!


----------



## imamurph

Anne ..that is soooo cute! 
It would be cool if someone started a Festival Of Lights thread..








Paula..do your Hav's help out in the treat department??:biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich

isshinryu_mom said:


> I've not had much time for the computer recently.... but wanted to post to the photo challenge and wish you all a very merry Christmas.
> View attachment 17959
> 
> and one with my boys...
> View attachment 17958
> 
> I've loved seeing everyone's photos.... just wonderful!


Ann, I love the pictures of Roxie - she's so grown up now!!! And the one with your boys is great!

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## earfax

*Happy Holiday to all my friends on the Forum*

Everyone has beautiful pictures. happy holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane

What a beautiful photocard of Molly and Bailey! Wow!


----------



## Poornima

Beautiful pictures everyone! I enjoy this thread so much. 

Leeann, what a cute picture of Monte and Riley! Benji kept kissing them. 

Diane, I am so sorry to hear about DSIL. Wish her comfort and peace!


----------



## SMARTY

Mommy do I have to wear this? Ok, if Santa is looking, but I still don't like it.

*Merry Christmas *


----------



## Sheri

Sandi, What a great picture of Smarty! He (?) is handling it very well for you!


----------



## Missy

Smarty is so adorable. I love her coloring.


----------



## SMARTY

Thank you, Smarty is normally very good about things, but she does not like clothes. She had on a really cute little dress and tore the the fur off in 2 minutes. This was the Santa Suit her DF Babe, a Standard Poodle, wore her first Christmas when she was 8 weeks old..


----------



## Beamer

Here are some pics os Beamer by the Tree!

Ryan


----------



## Poornima

Smarty looks adorable and what beautiful coloring she has. 

Ryan, cute pictures. I think Beamer has one of the most expressive faces.


----------



## SMARTY

Beamer is always a doll.


----------



## Redorr

Ryan - Beamer looks very dubious to me. What were you promising him???? :suspicious:


----------



## Missy

a few more candids of Jasper...what I like about these is he really has the expression of forced pictures you see of teenagers this time of year...

a serious pose
View attachment 18068


a really cute nose (might be as cute as Kubrick's!)
View attachment 18069


mother please!!! ok, here's a smile...are you happy now? 
View attachment 18070


----------



## Redorr

Missy - that last one for certain is the teenager! Seems the equivalent of an evil "eyeball roll". I would have been threatened with coal for that one!


----------



## irnfit

Santa (DH) and the furkids. Not all of them were merry!


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Michele!


----------



## irnfit

You know what they say - a picture speaks a thousand words. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!!


----------



## Lina

haha Michele, love that last pic!


----------



## bullwinkle

Shadow wishes all Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## bullwinkle

Anyone know how to get the photo under my signature to appear with a post..Got turned around on this and any help appreciated... eace:


----------



## marjrc

*Your Havs are all so festive and just beautiful!!

If you look at the first post of this thread, the challenge is about ALL holidays this month, so please don't hesitate to include any photos that are part of your traditions. *


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Linus and a HUGE tree*

This is Linus (and my daughter) at the Festival of Lights. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## sbedal

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sheri

Tucker asked me to take his picture in a more dignified manner than the one where he's wearing reindeer antlers. 

Merry Christmas, All!


----------



## mintchip

Great pictures Everyone 
*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Maxmom

I love this thread! Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Tritia

and not to be outdone by the dogs. the kids wanted me to post theirs 
Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Julie

:clap2:What great pictures everyone!:clap2:

I haven't been on much lately--but I check this thread as often as I can! 

I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas/ Holiday season.:hug:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

:wave:You've got ONE GREAT LOOKING FAMILY Tritia........
Always love seeing pics of them!

Happy Holidays to All


----------



## Sheri

What a fun and happy looking bunch of guys! Love their pictures--you sure are out-numbered!


----------



## Tritia

Ditto's Mom said:


> :wave:You've got ONE GREAT LOOKING FAMILY Tritia........
> Always love seeing pics of them!
> 
> Happy Holidays to All


thanks! i promise, they're not as dorky looking as that, lol.


----------



## Tritia

Sheri said:


> What a fun and happy looking bunch of guys! Love their pictures--you sure are out-numbered!


Yep, just me and my Daisy girl against all these boys


----------



## Leeann

Great pictures everyone.

Wishing everyone a happy holiday and a happy new year.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I love everyone's pictures.

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dreaming of Santa...


----------



## Sheri

What an adorable picture, Jill!


----------



## Lina

Too cute, Jill!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*merry kissmass and happy howlidays*

Riki and Daisy share their love!


----------



## CacheHavs

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Mraymo

*Happy Holidays*

I love everyone's pictures.


----------



## Gabby

Look what I got in my stocking!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sheri

What a beautiful picture!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here's my kiddos watching Alvin and the Chipmunks on Christmas Eve with the doggies~ I don't know where Paige was......probably chewing on the cabinets or something-ha!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*these photos keep getting better and better*

Katie, your kids look so happy. A great photo for havanese get along with well behaved kids! And I love the dog reflection photo of Gabby, that has to be one of the most stunning yet!

Keep them coming!

By the way, our dogs did NOT get into the wrapped gifts, just the paper bag filled with the left overs! Gotta shred, hav to do it!


----------



## Sheri

Katie, Wonderful picture of Christmas!


----------



## imamurph

EVERY single photo is just awesome!!! I feel like I'm sharing Christmas with you all..
What a NICE present!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

And Izzy is quite photogenic!

I, too, love seeing all the photos. It does make it seem like a bigger Christmas.


----------



## Posh's Mom

love this thread! great pics everyone.


----------



## carohav

Aw, the pictures are all so sweet! I've enjoyed them all!!


----------



## havaluv

I've loved this thread. I didn't get any great pictures this year, but I'll post a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Awwww Shelly, I love that first picture of Ollie - those eyes say it all. And the second picture! Love Ruby's coat - that girl is always a picture of fashion chic and Ollie's tongue:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

I had purposely put off reading this thread til' Christmas, and that is how I spent the beginning of my morning yesterday is with coffee going through all 20 some-odd pages of holiday Hav pictures. Wow. The talent here amazes me, such wonderful pics! I think every page is filled with a smile!! (We celebrated Christmas early this year, so I had yesterday free!)

Here are a few I took of Gucchgo..

(my gosh she is SNORING so bad right now! I can't hear myself think! LOL)


----------



## Thumper

Gucci was So funny last Friday when I was stuffing the stockings, she KNEW which one was hers and would not WAIT, we kept fighting her from digging her toys out and playing with them all (there was no food in there, so I know it wasn't a smell alert!)


----------



## imamurph

Gee, Kara, Gucci is simply stunning.. a real beauty!:couch2:


----------



## Sheri

Gucci is simply elegant! (As is your home, it looks like !)


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Great pics of Ollie - he's adorable.

Kara,

Gucci is just gorgeous!!! The last pic is my favorite.


----------



## mintchip

They tried to stay awake for Santa! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Awww, sweet little darlings!


----------



## Lina

Sally, LOL, too cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh, Oliver & Comet, it's so hard isn't it? Every year you try to stay up long enough to catch Santa and somehow it just doesn't happen. That's okay, I hope he brough you lots of good presents.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Kara, very cute pictures of Gucci and your house is beautiful!


----------



## Missy

Kara, Gucci is perfect. 

Sally, poor boys...they do look like they waited up all night long!


----------



## RickR

First of many to come......


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very sweet photo!


----------



## RickR

max & bessie in december snow..


----------



## Sheri

Nice pictures, it's nice to see the human faces, too!


----------



## RickR

Here are a couple of more.......Max loves the snow, Bessie is okay once she gets going. We just dipped them in warm water and the snow balls melted......


----------



## Sheri

Abominable neezers!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*some people say IWAP*

I say I want a clean, beautiful home like many of those I have seen on this forum. Gucci sure lives like a princess!

I have an 11 year old, a messy hubbie, two havanese who don't "shed" but sure bring a lot of stuff in with them, a senior cat who sheds like the dickens and howls all night thinking he is hunting, a hamster, a millipede, and a huge fish tank. When I come home from work, my desire is to get outdoors and walk the dogs, play, and relax. Not clean the house!

Daughter and hubbie are off to Hawaii to visit his family while I stay home and take care of the other "kids". I want a clean house, so I guess when they aren't home, I know what I'll be doing.

I guess instead of IWAP, IWACH. I want a clean house!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'd be in Hawaii, who cares if the house is clean?!?!

I have an aunt who says, "Nobody is going to talk about how clean your house was when you're dead, live now and have fun!"


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*want to come over and pet sit?*

Who will come over for two weeks, take care of the dogs, clean out the litter box, clean out the hamster cage, and feed the millipede and the fish?

I could take the dogs to havananny...but what about the rest of the gang! This is when it would be nice to have relatives who live close who could take good care of the dogs. No kennel for these guys, they would go insane!

I think when they get back, I'm booking a trip to Belize!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I would too Linda! Call room service and order an ice cream sundae and a bottle of tequila! ound:


----------



## Missy

Hi Linda, I know exactly how you feel... it is the only thing I do not like about having these Havs...I used to hav a clean house. they may not shed, but they sure stir up stuff and bring stuff in. I went a little OCD before thanksgiving and really, really cleaned (on your hands and knees cleaned.) and even though, my body paid for it with a lot of aches and pains...it felt really good to have a clean house for a few weeks.

you know hiring a cleaning crew may be cheaper than a trip to Belize!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> Hi Linda, I know exactly how you feel... it is the only thing I do not like about having these Havs...I used to hav a clean house. they may not shed, but they sure stir up stuff and bring stuff in. I went a little OCD before thanksgiving and really, really cleaned (on your hands and knees cleaned.) and even though, my body paid for it with a lot of aches and pains...it felt really good to have a clean house for a few weeks.
> 
> you know hiring a cleaning crew may be cheaper than a trip to Belize!!!ound:ound:ound:


I too spent the weekend cleaning - which of course meant picking up toys, cleaning the half dozen blankets spread around to make sure the dogs are comfy, vacuuming all of the dog hair they don't shed, and getting out the heavy duty carpet cleaner to steam clean the carpet in their room.

Cody took all of the toys out of the toy box and put them back where he believes they should be - with a strong look of reproach for me. Tess came in with a poopy butt and proceeded to clean it herself by dragging her butt across the newly shampooed carpet and then peed on the carpet during the night (what? you don't like my choice of carpet cleaning products I suppose?)

:yield:

Never mind, I just won't turn the lights on (if you can't see it, it's not there!).


----------



## Sissygirl

DH plays the guitar and we like to sing carols.

Sissy was enjoying and relaxing. 

If you look close in the picture you can see a picture sitting 
on the table of DH singing to my children when they were young. 
Those children are 26 & 31 now!!

The Happy Holidays throw Sissy has claimed for herself - she loves it.


----------



## Sheri

I love the picture of the kids and your DH playing to them, all those years ago. And, Sissy on the couch listening and relaxing. A sweet photo. You may have to make a double framed photo of the two together. And then another in another 20 years.


----------



## marjrc

What great holiday pictures, everyone! Gayle, what a gorgeous photo of your Hav and the lights reflected. All the pics are amazing and so happy. They definitely bring a smile to anyone who is lucky enough to see them. Thank you all for sharing!!!


----------



## marjrc

Here are some of Ricky and Sammy at the tree Christmas morning. My 2nd son, Mike is sitting with Sammy. He loves Sammy because Sammy is so easy. You plop him down somewhere and he stays. lol

Don't tell my teens, but I've included one of them too. There's Alex, 18, Mike who is 17 and Lina is 14.


----------



## Sissygirl

Marj,

Great pics!!!


----------



## Sheri

Marj, what a nice family!


----------



## Mizell26

Gabby said:


> Look what I got in my stocking!
> 
> Happy Holidays!


I love the reflection! GREAT PICTURE!


----------



## Gabby

Thank you--Caya was on our glass coffee table, hence the reflection. She stayed really still for the photo because she knew she wasn't supposed to be on the table.

Marj--The picture of Ricky and Sammy by the tree is so cute. I could never leave presents in front of Caya or there would be no presents left.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks so much, everyone! She is my lil' Princess! 

Bessie and Max look so happy in the Winter Wonderland! Precious!



Rikidaisy said:


> I say I want a clean, beautiful home like many of those I have seen on this forum. Gucci sure lives like a princess!
> 
> I have an 11 year old, a messy hubbie, two havanese who don't "shed" but sure bring a lot of stuff in with them, a senior cat who sheds like the dickens and howls all night thinking he is hunting, a hamster, a millipede, and a huge fish tank. When I come home from work, my desire is to get outdoors and walk the dogs, play, and relax. Not clean the house!
> 
> Daughter and hubbie are off to Hawaii to visit his family while I stay home and take care of the other "kids". I want a clean house, so I guess when they aren't home, I know what I'll be doing.
> 
> I guess instead of IWAP, IWACH. I want a clean house!


Linda, Believe me, my house has its moments. Those rooms were clean on Christmas Eve, but you could NOT see the carpet (or furniture) by 9am the next morning.

7 kids can do some damage, they were here all weekend and when I woke up and looked at the house, specifically the "Wii Fit Party" they had and the sewing room (with 3 girls under 13 sewing) I just about CRIED it was so bad. lol


----------



## maryam187

Everyone's pictures are beautiful. I haven't gotten rid of the tree yet as I was waiting for our Nikon to arrive, LOL. I will try and take better ones later.


----------



## ama0722

Great pics everyone. We took the furkids up with us to Michigan to visit family. Where the weather was horrible but warmed up right when we left. It was a rush around to see everyone holiday as usual but I was able to get a few pics of the pups enjoying the Holidays too! We spent time with the inlaws and had 7 dogs in the house! Their dogs all kind of fight normally but whenever we go little tiny Belle steps into dominant bitch role and makes sure everyone behaves. It is pretty funny to watch.

The pups with cousin TJ (who only knows the sit command for 2 seconds so taking a picture like this is very very difficult!)









Daddy and the girls exhausted and uncle Freddie sleeping









Dasher wanting to get the party started already!









Okay ignore my odd face but Dasher demanding he get a present!









The pups also visit with my little sisters









Belle and Caroline- This was probably the most memorable holiday moment for me. Caroline absolutely fell in love with Belle. She carried her around and I taught her the pillow. Belle loves to be on a pillow so she would take it and Belle would be her friend. She also had Belle doing tricks and found the key to Belle's heart. Caroline was so in love with Belle when we went to leave, she asked if she could keep Belle or live with us. The night ended with her crying hysterically and hugging Belle for a few hours. She really really fell in love with Belle and Belle felt the same way. I think I am going to frame this and send it out until they see each other again


----------



## Sheri

What nice pictures! They all sit so well! Dash takes especially good ones, and the story about your little sister and Belle may my eyes tear. How sweet!


----------



## Sissygirl

That is such a sweet story about Belle.

Great pics!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh goodness Amanda! What a sweet picture and story to match of your little sister and Belle.

Here are some pics of Miss Thang who stole my "bag of money," she's one smart dog, a gift from my dad and stepmother.


----------



## maryam187

I think me loves Posh.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wonderful pictures Amy and I LOVE your new signature photo!


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures. Marj great pictures of pups and family. Pablo is so handsome. I love seeing Belle, Dora and Dash. That story about Belle and your little sister is so sweet. I Posh's braids on the inside like that, very chic.


----------



## Redorr

*In the Air for the Holidays*

Lola spent the last 2 weeks flying around the country and visiting with her family and friends back east. She is so great on a plane. And she prances around the airport - O'Hare on Dec 23rd even! I loved taking her with me to Buffalo and Chicago. And the kid never barked or peed in the wrong spot for the whole 2 weeks. Made me seem like a mother in control --- "seem" being the operative word there.

The only incident we had was while on layover at O'Hare, a young woman with a hot pink mohawk hairdo sat down behind us and Lola would not stop growling about her and staring at her. I had to move so she wouldn't freak out! Wish I had gotten a picture of that!

You'll see below that Christmas for Lola means more places to sleep = Yea!

Sleeping during layover at OHare
In her new Christmas outfit from Auntie Judy
Post-Christmas Pooped out with Auntie Judy
Post-New Years Pooped out with BFF Lars


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL, love the mohawk story! Everyone's photos are great!


----------



## LuvCicero

What a great thread !!!! I love all the pictures and stories. I hate to see this one end.


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, how cute that you kept the tree up until you got the new camera. I would have done the same thing! lol Very nice photos, everyone. Amanda, I still have tears in my eyes after reading about Caroline and Belle. That is just SO sweet! I'm sure she'd love to have a copy of that picture. Wow, all 3 of your furbabies are lined up by height. You are so good, Amanda!! :biggrin1: 

I still am in awe of that picture of Caya on the coffee table! Lola is so adorable and cuddly. She is a very good traveler, lucky you! Look at Miss Posh, knowing full well that present isn't for her! lol She's very pretty in those braids. Great job, Mom!

BTW, Amy, I adore your new sig. photo!!!!!


----------



## Judy A

A belated Merry Christmas and the best of New Years to all of you from Doc and Izzy....
we were taking down Christmas today...thought I'd better try and get at least one sort of Christmas picture! I've been really slacking lately on getting the camera out and using it ...


----------



## Scooter's Family

On the left side, looks like Santa is on his head! LOL Beautiful doggies!


----------



## marjrc

Ann, that's too funny. I thought it was a red cap !! LOL Adorable photo of your two, Judy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Cute photos Amanda!*

AWWWW! I love the kids enjoying the pupsters too!

Posh is always so lovely, I love her braids.

And that Dash does get better and better looking.

Pablo has the most beautiful coat and a bit of a baby face!

All of the dogs are so wonderful, I could go on and on.

Sorry about the house getting messy, aren't visitors wonderful...and relatives too!


----------



## LuvCicero

Christmas was hard this year so I'm late getting a picture for this month...please, forgive me.

"No, Daddy, I am not going into that crate. I am staying under this tree till Santa brings me my toys!!!"


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's so cute Dale!


----------



## micki2much

Oh Dale that is soooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Dale, Cicero has the sweetest face.


----------



## CinnCinn

Rocky and Rudy had a white Christmas! Boy, do they love the snow!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Snow pics are so cute! They look like they're having such a good time.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, Michelle, & Missy ~~ "Thank You". We just think he gets sweeter and better each day.

Cindy, love the snow pictures. I wish I could get "just one or two". :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

I am really late posting my challenge picture, but better late than never.


----------



## maryam187

Julia, Bugsy must have one of the nicest looking coats ever, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He is gorgeous!


----------



## juliav

Thanks for the compliments Ann and Maryam. :kiss:
I am actually surprised that Bugsy has any coat at all. My and my friends standards (4 all together) just love rough housing with Bugsy and the literally wipe the floor with him. lol Of course Bugs loves it and comes back for more.  I am so envious of everyone whose's Havs have nice ponytails, as I can't grow out Bugsy's. My poodles forever keep giving him the long, layered bangs. lol


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Awwwww...... he's beautiful!


----------



## mintchip

Bugsy is a real sweet heart!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Bugsy is gorgeous. I've seen him "in person" and he has an amazing coat and no tear staining at all! Julia you've done a wonderful job with him, I can hardly believe he has coat damage...


----------



## Missy

Julia, it's great to see Bugsy again. I agree he is adorable and his coat is gorgeous.


----------



## Jane

Bugsy is gorgeous, Julia! I can't decide who has more beard....Bugsy or Santa!! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Jane said:


> Bugsy is gorgeous, Julia! I can't decide who has more beard....Bugsy or Santa!! :biggrin1:


Ha-ha, I think Santa still got him beat.


----------



## marjrc

I love the latest shots everyone! Oh, how nice to see Bugsy again. it's been a while! He's beautiful, Julia, and I'll bet he has the time of his life, living with Standards.


----------



## n2scouting

*Quincy To The Rescue.*

Quincy is teaching CPR to our son Brandon. Brandon is a Third Class Cadet at the United States Coast Guard Academy in New London CT. The Photo was taken Christmas morning. Quincy was introduced to the family on Christmas eve. We could not wait until Christmas day. Jim


----------



## marjrc

That is too precious, Jim! What a cutie pie Quincy is.


----------

